# Barley Crusher Mill Is Driving Me Crazy..



## captaincleanoff (14/5/09)

I've got a Barley Crusher mill that is really driving me crazy.

It never catches the grain, so I'm having to fiddle around with it almost every time I want to crush.

Even if I get it really clean, add oil etc, it still doesnt catch the grain.

I find that the only way to get it to go through, is if I wet the grain first.

However, when the grain is wet, it sticks to the rollers really bad.. its almost impossible to get this off, so then I have to clean it reeeaaal good before I use it next time

This is what it looks like after I crush wet grain 







I've read in other threads that people have problems with the Barley Crusher not grabbing.. but it happens to me almost every time now, and is a real hassle.. The only way I can find to make it work is to wet the grain... and then I end up with thefty dirty rollers

Anyone got any tips how to fix it, or should i just get a new geared mill


----------



## Quintrex (14/5/09)

Gap too fine?


----------



## Snow (14/5/09)

My BC also has trouble catching. It's kind of dependant on the type of grain. I usually have to "prime" the rollers by putting in a very small amount until the rollers catch, then add in the rest of the grain. I've never tried wetting the grain.

Trouble is, if I widen the gap, sure it catches fine, but the crush is too coarse and I suffer efficiency problems.

- Snow


----------



## reviled (14/5/09)

Wierd :huh: I use my mates barley crusher all the time without any problems, hes never adjusted the gap from factory setting and the only time it doesnt work is when a bloody stone gets caught in the rollers..


----------



## T.D. (14/5/09)

I have a BC, and have run into this problem from time to time.

I think one issue is that over time the rollers gather a lot of hard-packed grain dust in the knurling. This reduces its ability to grab the grain. To solve this problem I bought some of those little toothbrush-size steel brushes from the hardware store. I just give the rollers a once-over with those every so often and it improves things significantly.

The other thing I did when it started free-spinning a lot more is I took the whole mill apart and got a stanly knife and made sure every single surface that saw movement was free of grain dust build up. I often oiled the bushes but I think that almost made matters worse as the oil just combined with the grain dust and made the roller movement even more sticky. After I cleaned all of the moving parts thoroughly I put it all back together and I haven't had any problems since.

I think the problem is a combination of the knurling bluntening slightly over time, the dust clogging up the knurling, and also some restriction of the rollers' movement. Mine is now opperating like new after I thoroughly cleaned it out.

Oh and one more little trick I found works quite well is to just rock the drive roller back a bit (ie in the opposite direction to the milling direction) and then back in the normal direction again. I think that basically "re-arranges" the grain in the grooves and it can help the rollers bite. I do this at the beginning of each crush now as a matter of course, and once I feel that its grabbed I just fire up the drill and I'm away. 

I wouldn't bother getting a new mill, no way! These puppies will last a lifetime. But like anything with lots of moving parts and dust, they will need a thorough clean once in a while.


----------



## Hogan (14/5/09)

Occasionally my BC will 'freewheel' but I found just putting a finger up under the chute and giving the rollers a bit of a tickle will allow it to grab. Been using mine for the past two years, never adjusted the gap off factory setting and it works like a charm.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## geoffi (14/5/09)

I give the rollers a go with a little brush after each use to keep them nice and clean and grippy.

I have had problems when I reduce the gap, but reversing then going forward again usually does the trick.


----------



## BoilerBoy (14/5/09)

I resigned myself to the fact a couple of years ago that with my BC I will have to crush twice, with the first run at a wider gap setting to stop the inevitable free spinning roller problem which happens regardless of how clean the rollers are.

I bought a MM last year when our $ was up around 96-97C to the US$ I just haven't got round to building a hopper for it yet h34r: , but I hope it will not have the same issues when I finally get it set up.

I should add though that despite the BC frustrations the quality of the crush is pretty good and was the biggest single improvment in lifting my effiniency.

BB


----------



## T.D. (14/5/09)

Yeah I crush all my grain twice these days. Whether I need to or not is another matter but I just do it anyway. I have my roller gap pretty close as a rule - closer than the stock setting.

As far as a ready to use out of the box type setup, its pretty hard to go past the old barley crusher. I know quite a few HBSs that use them too. One I was chatting to the other day and he said he has put several tonnes through his mill and its still going strong.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/5/09)

I often wonder if you blokes using drills could be creating some of your own problems? Perhaps spinning the drill too quickly to get the idle roller "biting" initially could be the cause? Maybe running the drill as slow as you dare to engage or prime the grain between the two rollers to get started and speed the drill up when the crush is established?

I've been using a motor at a steady 150rpm on my setup (Monster Mill 2) and obviously clean it thoroughly after each use as you would with any bit of brewing equipment. It's crushed a couple of hundred kilos of grain with no real hiccups.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> I often wonder if you blokes using drills could be creating some of your own problems? Perhaps spinning the drill too quickly to get the idle roller "biting" initially could be the cause? Maybe running the drill as slow as you dare to engage or prime the grain between the two rollers to get started and speed the drill up when the crush is established?
> 
> I've been using a motor at a steady 150rpm on my setup (Monster Mill 2) and obviously clean it thoroughly after each use as you would with any bit of brewing equipment. It's crushed a couple of hundred kilos of grain with no real hiccups.
> 
> Warren -




I was going to say the same thing, my MM2 uses a motor not a drill and crushes at under 150rpm, draws beautifully. 
If the rollers are spinning too fast they can blur over the grain not draw it through.

Andrew


----------



## Ross (14/5/09)

We had the same problem with the 3 roller Crankenstein - Not a major issue on the home brewing front, but in a store it's a bloody nightmare.
I would NEVER (AGAIN) buy a passive roller mill for a shop. 
We now use a Mashmaster geared stainless mill & it's an absolute dream :icon_chickcheers: 

Edit: Speed made no difference, as we would try & feed through by turning the drive wheel by hand with no joy.

Cheers Ross.


----------



## Jerry (14/5/09)

My BC has chewed through 50 odd batches worth of grain.

I use a variable speed electric drill and I run this at a 'mid' range speed right from the beginning and throughout the whole crush.

I've only ever had one occasion when it didn't grab and since then, like a few others, I 'prime' the mill by tipping a hundred grams or so in first.

After every use I give it a clean / dust down with a cheap paint brush I bought especially for the purpose.

Never used another mill so have nothing to compare to but I am very happy with the BC.

Scott


----------



## PostModern (14/5/09)

I use the IBU village bike of a mill which is a barley crusher. The slack roller sometimes needs an oil. It stops catching grain when the slack roller sticks. If it doesn't spin freely, give the bearings a good oil.


----------



## devo (14/5/09)

I've never had and any off the issues as mentioned by others with my BC. All I do is make sure that I clean it after every use and always have a spare rubber O ring to replace to original one that has worn out. Seeing as the O ring (20-25mm) was part on the mill when I first got it I figure it was put there for a very good reason and makes logical sense to keep it that way.




I usually get them easily enough from the local clark rubber store.


...oh and I've always used a drill with mine.


----------

